# A couple I finished yesterday (Spoiler Alert bnkr244)



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These guys are on their way to bnkr244. Horn howler and a Zebrawood adjustable call. Thanks Nate!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks SG. Fish-O-Matic Predator Call had to go back on hold for a little while..... Filling orders now but once they are done it is back to the top of the list.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice ITZ---------good job--------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you SB. I have one of each of these in the works for you.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Ready for kill'n! I like horns with that kind of color. Very nice!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice set of calls, Rick. What is the white in the adj. call?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. I went 3/4" bore all the way through and used delrin for the lip rest.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Weasel. Yeah the black and white are killer in this horn.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

pretty neat trick there!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nate is new to predator calling. I wanted him to have lots of options and calls that will grow with him. The adjustable call is perfect for the new guys as an enclosed reed call with multiple sounds. It can also be used as an open reed call for even more variety. Also I built this horn so that the toneboard can be taken out and put in upside down to protect the reed while in transport. You can use the toneboard as a distress call when it is out of the horn.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. It make it a little easier to make.... And might add some life to the call.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Rick, couldn't wait for them to come in so I had to check them out. Looks awesome thanks again!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you! Let me know when ya get'm. The holiday will probably slow them down... I am betting Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------

